# Landlords, man...



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

When i was buying a new cage for my rats i encountered a great deal, the owner was selling it because she needed money badly and also asked if i could take her rats too, i was a little weirded out because she knew basicaly nothing about me or how i would keep her rats but i agreed with the intention of finding them a new home. Which i did, thankfully, i girl in my town adopted them, they were her first rats, i also gave her my old rat cage. However, 2 weeks ago she messaged me on facebook. They had to move to a new aparment and when their landlord found out they have rats she basicaly demanded they get rid of them immediately, because "they are fitlhy, smell bad and chew up everything"........ *incoherent raging* But, apparently, rabbits are perfectly fine...... So, since her other option was giving them to a place where i already rescued a rat from, i decided that since i was the one who gave them to her i should also take them back, which i did, but basicaly no one wants to adopt them because they are almost 2 and everyone wants cute little baby girls. They are lovely, but i'm getting real desperate because they eat ****tons of food, much more than my other rats so keeping them became really expensive, not even counting potential vet bills, 7 rats is over my limit. Still, the whole logic of the "rats are filthy dirty pests that chew up everything GET RID OF THEM but rabbits are none of these" landlord is what really grinded my gears.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

[email protected] Rats aren't allowed but rabbits are! It's a load of horse pucks! Too bad I wasn't closer - I'd take them off your hands


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾 (Apr 18, 2020)

😡 stupid landlord!!!!! 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡


----------

